# My new addition to the family :)



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We went to our club's auction last weekend and left with not only one of the young racers, but with this little guy as well. I was asked if I had any droppers and since I didn't, he gave me this squeaker for free. I think he is SO adorable, so I wanted to share him with you guys 



















I'm pretty sure it's a boy, since I've seen him trying to peck and wingslap others when they get too close (but just about all pigeons go through that stage, so I'm not for sure). It's funny to watch this since he still has his squeaky voice.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, he/she is SOO cute.......looks like there's eyeliner on the eye.  
Who'd you get it from? Smith Johnson by any chance? I know he has a few of these guys. Tried to get some of mine when I had them, but I wouldn't let him have any.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep that was him. He had a few others sold at the auction too. I had to go ask my dad what his name was...I can't remember names very well, haha.


And yeah, I feel sorry if this bird is a boy. He's sure to be made fun of by the other birds about his natural eyeliner


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> And yeah, I feel sorry if this bird is a boy. He's sure to be made fun of by the other birds about his natural eyeliner


Well, nowadays what's wrong with a little eyeliner on a boy pigeon. 

He/she is a adorable looking pigeon either way.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What an absolute CUTIE!!!

One just wants to pick him/her up to HUG and SCRITCH!!

Thought of a name yet???

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie!! You both lucked out.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

old style frill i think it is.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

He is a cutie thats for sure! I love those pigeons with their lil' up do feathers.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

mr squeaks said:


> What an absolute CUTIE!!!
> 
> One just wants to pick him/her up to HUG and SCRITCH!!
> 
> ...


Oh yes, he got plenty of hugs and scritches when he got home 

Haven't decided on a name yet though. Any ideas?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> *Well, nowadays what's wrong with a little eyeliner on a boy pigeon.*
> 
> He/she is a adorable looking pigeon either way.


Haha, good point!


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aww...too cute!

the line above his eye looks almost like a set of costume eye lashes.

(no offense to any one that uses fake lashes)

LOL...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, with all the talk about the "eye liner," what about "George?" (after Boy George)...name could always be modified to "Georgia!" if a hen... 

Hugs

Shi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

WHOA. It's funny you say that because when I first got the bird, I instantly said "You look like a George" and actually told my friends I had named him George for now, but it may turn into a Georgia. I just liked the name because I like The Beatles  Well now the name has finally stuck. George it is


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, George is certainly adorable! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Becky, George is gorgeous. Has the sweetest little face.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MaryOfExeter said:


> WHOA. It's funny you say that because when I first got the bird, I instantly said "You look like a George" and actually told my friends I had named him George for now, but it may turn into a Georgia. I just liked the name because I like The Beatles  Well now the name has finally stuck. George it is



  Telepathy, Mary, as in "great minds run along the same track??"

Hugs

Shi


----------

